

Amazon S3 Simple Backup Script - s3backup - leftnode
http://artisansystem.com/blog/entry/37

======
callmeed
I've been using s3sync.rb combined with a cron job and shell script. Working
great for me.

Good to see a PHP-based alternative I suppose.

~~~
leftnode
Thanks! I don't know Ruby/have never played around with it, but I saw s3sync
and it looks interesting. I'll have to check it out.

